# Grand Cherokee with Regular Cherokee Tranny?



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Guys,
New to the forum...am thinking about some residential work. I've been reading about cherokees being ok, but stay away from Grand Cherokees. Well, what about one that has 

" brand new front gears, rebuilt NP231 transfer case with slip yolk eliminator kit so it has a 2 wheel drive high, 4 high, and 4 low option," 

Does this improve the quality of the drivetrain? The rig is on CL; it's a '95 Grand Cherokee with 190K miles, but very clean and new BFG TA tires....he's asking $2100.

Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## olesnowpatrol (Aug 13, 2011)

I think my title should have said "regular cherokee transfer case"...?


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

i would stay away and go with the cherokee. the reasons... ive never heard of them making a real plow for any grand cherkees . just the light duty plastic and 99-04 nothing that i know of. not sure about later years like you have.the little plastic jobbers for the money suck. probably a weak frontend? idk you can look into it more but the straight cherokees are they way to go if you dont get a wrangler. a cherokee with a western or meyers plow. do the front end mods for the heavier plow and any repairs or maintenance and you will be set. check out my plow threads i just got a cherokee with a western. getting it all ready.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Check the rear end some of the grands had an aluminum r diff


----------



## ordually (May 5, 2009)

theplowmeister;1298517 said:


> Check the rear end some of the grands had an aluminum r diff


Indeed. The V8 ZJ models 96-98 had the D44a with an aluminum housing. The 94-95 V8 models had a D35 (!), along with all years of I6 ZJs. That D44a is a weak point. My folks had to have theirs rebuilt with 100K on the clock.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 27, 2011)

Grands did not have a plow built for them from the manufacturers. 

The 4.0l versions of the grand have been a tad more reliable as they mostly use the NP242 transfer case and the engine did not burn up the transmissions as quick. The Grands either had a D35 or a weak aluminum based D44 rear axle. The front axle is still a Dana 30.

My suggestion would be a 94- 99 Cherokee. Those were the better years. The 2000 and 2001 had head problems with the 0331 casting of the head. 

94 and 96 they stiffened the body up with more bracing. 
97+ and all ABS equipped XJ's had beefier axle shaft joints in the front.
97+ non ABS had a 29 spline 8.25 as opposed to a 27 spline rear axle shaft.

good luck


----------

